# Autopilot



## Arvin (Apr 4, 2016)

First of all I'm glad I found this thread. I'm hoping this keeps me interested as we're expected to wait possibly longer now than the expected 'late 2017' (Model X deliveries were 18 months delayed). 

Does anyone know if the Model 3 will have the ability to drive Autopilot say on the freeway as a standard feature? Or is that an additional upgrade you need to purchase? I read somewhere that the lane switching and parking assist is additional for 3k but still wondering if the 'hardware' is just there just in case you want to upgrade it. Just confused as to what it will really come with...


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

It was stated that the hardware will be present on every Model 3, and the "safety-related autopilot features" would be standard. But nothing was stated about autopilot itself being included, so most people are assuming that it will be an add-on option. As for what constitutes the safety-related autopilot features, I would guess emergency braking, but I'm not sure what else it would include.


----------



## Arvin (Apr 4, 2016)

here's what Elon tweeted

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/715766837590499328
"Hardware in all cars. Autopilot safety features standard. Convenience features optional (like S and X)


----------



## Arvin (Apr 4, 2016)

and here I read and quote TechInsider - "
All Tesla vehicles built since October of 2014 are equipped with the hardware for Autopilot, which offers safety features like automatic braking, lane switching and blind spot warnings."


----------



## Niklas (Apr 2, 2016)

Maybe not model 3 specific, but are there any other car brands who has the same autopilot as Tesla ? Or even close?


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

Mercedes S class has something similar however Tesla is ahead of them due to the software update system and fleet learning.


----------



## Niklas (Apr 2, 2016)

Ok, thanks


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

I came across *this post on C&D *yesterday that tests the Model S, BMW, Mercedes and Infiniti Autonomous features. From their review, looks like Tesla is hands down the best.


----------



## JohnBro1 (Apr 7, 2016)

MelindaV said:


> I came across *this post on C&D *yesterday that tests the Model S, BMW, Mercedes and Infiniti Autonomous features. From their review, looks like Tesla is hands down the best.


I just saw the article from your link to C&D... as you say...Tesla by far is #1, Thanks MelindaV


----------



## Iwantatesla (Apr 8, 2016)

Sweet bit of kit that auto pilot going to tick that box on 3.


----------



## Iwantatesla (Apr 8, 2016)

Will 3 come watch with parking sensors and camera like s ?


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

Tesla is working on the next generation of Autopilot hardware that will ship with Model 3. This new improved system should allow for full autonomy once the software is completed.

The hardware, in volume, is pretty cheap to install in all the cars. The software activation fee is where the money is. I'm sure they expect the take rate to be quite high on it.


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

Iwantatesla said:


> Will 3 come watch with parking sensors and camera like s ?


Yes. Parking sensors are part of Autopilot hardware. Even the prototypes had backup cameras. Besides, backup cameras are required by law to be in all cars by May 2017.


----------



## Cahoobie (Apr 8, 2016)

MelindaV said:


> I came across *this post on C&D *yesterday that tests the Model S, BMW, Mercedes and Infiniti Autonomous features. From their review, looks like Tesla is hands down the best.


Thanks for the share!


----------



## MJBull13 (Apr 9, 2016)

Arvin said:


> First of all I'm glad I found this thread. I'm hoping this keeps me interested as we're expected to wait possibly longer now than the expected 'late 2017' (Model X deliveries were 18 months delayed).
> 
> Does anyone know if the Model 3 will have the ability to drive Autopilot say on the freeway as a standard feature? Or is that an additional upgrade you need to purchase? I read somewhere that the lane switching and parking assist is additional for 3k but still wondering if the 'hardware' is just there just in case you want to upgrade it. Just confused as to what it will really come with...


Autopilot controlled emergency braking, lane departure, and blind spot monitoring are the safety features I expect will be standard.

Regular autopilot, parking, lane switching, etc, I expect will be a fairly high cost upgrade (At least $2000)


----------



## Andreas Stephens (Apr 4, 2016)

What are the chances that by the time the Tesla 3 is being delivered, autonomous driving is being enabled? 

After all, with 3-4 years of Model S data, by then we must be tantalisingly close to Tesla being able to do the software switch-on.

Alternatively, by when do people think this will be fully road ready?


----------



## Gadge (Apr 12, 2016)

This recent article on InsideEV's indicates order option price of $2,500 for AutoPilot for current models...it could be the same for the Model 3.
(http://insideevs.com/tesla-offers-1...ail&utm_campaign=Feed:+InsideEvs+(Inside+EVs))


----------



## Pinewold (Apr 4, 2016)

Gadge said:


> This recent article on InsideEV's indicates order option price of $2,500 for AutoPilot for current models...it could be the same for the Model 3.
> (http://insideevs.com/tesla-offers-1-month-free-autopilot-trial-to-existing-model-sx-owners/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed:+InsideEvs+(Inside+EVs))


Hoping option prices are 1/2 Model S (comparable to Audi and BMW options) or at least available as part of a package (e.g. Autopilot, Large Battery and Glass roof for $7500


----------



## Gadge (Apr 12, 2016)

I'm going to try and keep my Model 3 order under $40K...full AutoPilot features are a priority!


----------



## Pinewold (Apr 4, 2016)

Have seen surveys on options folks want. Unfortunately AWD, Autopilot, glass roof, bigger battery all come up high on the list.


----------



## Blackout (Apr 24, 2016)

Guys,
I'm not sure if you guys been keeping tracks of what Elon says... But I believe 2 years ago I heard him say that he initially though that autonomous driving was going to be implemented in 2025 but considering the amount of progress that happened he estimate by 2020 autonomous driving would be there... Now they are currently working on there next generation sensors for autopilot and you can bet the model 3 will have them...
So according to my estimation based on what he said, I believe autopilot will be upgrade for the model 3 deliveries... Than a year later he'll release autonomous driving on the model 3, as well as summoning the car to you where ever there is a road...

Knowing Musk that would be the ideal way to get people onboard with autonomous driving... It would be to get it on a reasonably affordable car... If you guys drove what they currently have, you'll see that they are close, pretty close...
All they need in my opinion is a LiDAR but I really don't see how they can incorporate that sensor in the body and make it look sexy...

Imagine in 2020 you go to work, than your car become an Uber driver, receiving payments from driving others to there desired locations while you work, charged itself when it's running low and waiting for other customers (using the snake charger...). You would receive a notification on your fone that someone is interested to hire your car for a ride, you would check their profile and if you like that you accept tan your car goes to work... Since it would know your schedule based on your calendar it would make itself available just when you finish work to drive you home... Then keep going on becoming a Uber driver throughout the night making that cash as you sleep... Sheeshh that's dope...
Women keeps complaining about Uber driver that they are getting hitting on all the time, we'll your car doesn't talk... At least not yet... 
That would literally be the end of fossil fuels cars, and your car would basically gain value instead of losing it the first day you drive it away from the dealership...


----------



## Blackout (Apr 24, 2016)

Gadge said:


> I'm going to try and keep my Model 3 order under $40K...full AutoPilot features are a priority!


It's most likely going to be 42K...


----------

